# Help! mon ibook ne demarre plus!!



## evagastro (16 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour!
Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum et pas très calée en informatique... je cumule.
Voila mon pb : depuis 1 semaine mon ibook ne demarre plus, il reste sur la page grise avec la pomme et cherche, cherche, cherche mais il n'arrive jamais à accéder au bureau. J'ai essayé le mode sans échec, rien. le alt+pomme+r+p 4 fois, rien. Le pomme+s, ca m'a donné un écran noir rentré le code fsk -f -y, il analyse, finit par me dire que c ok mais il n'accède tjrs pas au bureau.
J'ai enfin retrouvé le cd d'installation, je l'ai donc insérer mais il ne démarre pas et en plus il ne veut plus me le rendre!
Aider moi s'il vous plait, je suis désespérée 
Merci


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Janvier 2009)

Essaye un reset de la PMU ->http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR
Sinon donne plus de détail sur ton iBook G3 ou G4 ... ?

Voila, tient nous au courent


----------



## evagastro (16 Janvier 2009)

C'est un ibook g4, os x panther. Si je suis cette procèdure est ce que je risque de perdre des donnés sur mon disque dur?


----------



## oflorent (17 Janvier 2009)

Non, tu ne perdras pas tes données qui sont stockées sur ton DD.

Je te conseille de suivre ces étapes.


----------

